
Ask HN: What are the best online communities for learning architecture? - jamestimmins
Outside of work and classic software architecture design books, what are the best resources online for learning about design patterns, architecture, etc?
======
segmondy
[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

~~~
jamestimmins
This looks incredible. I've been really curious about how Nginx was written,
so I'm excited to dive into this and others.

